# REally new and lost!



## CLCO (Jun 26, 2011)

Not sure about al this yet, but wanted to post lab results to get ready for the followup visit.

Lipids 
All in optimal range

Lipoprotien Particles & Apolipoproteins

High Risk:
LDL-P 1307 range <1000
Apo A-1 119 range >= 150
HDL-P 25.8 range>= 35
HDL2 12 range >= 17

Intermediate Risk:
Apo B 73 range <60
%sdLDL 18 range <=13
ApoB:ApoA-1 0.61 range <=0.6

Inflamation/Oxidation
Myeloperoxidase 502 range <400
hs-CRP 3.8 range <1.0
Fibrinogen 507 range <=390

They also ran a CBC and all were within normal except:
Platelets 448 range 140-415
BUN 25 range 6-24
Glucose serum normal at 74 range of 65-99
Creatinine serum normal at .96 range .57-1.00
BUN/Creatine Ratio 26 range 9-23
TSH 5.5 range .45-4.5
Triiodothyronine Free 2.3 range 2.0-4.4 (Is this AKA t3free?)
Thyroxine Free Direct 1.26 range .82-1.77

PCP gave me choice of natural or synthetic...I chose natural and am now taking Armour .5 gr. Now on my 4th week and they asked me am I feeling better? Followup this week so what else should I be looking at. I have had symptoms for so long I just thought part of aging, so when they ask are you feeling better, I said, better than what? Am also taking progesterone cream (having been recently discovered I have estrogen dominance), provigil for sleep apnea, diagnosed with Fibromyalgia and suffering lots of joint/tendon and muscle pain. Lots of "unrelated" health issues for several years..Am I on the right track?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CLCO said:


> Not sure about al this yet, but wanted to post lab results to get ready for the followup visit.
> 
> Lipids
> All in optimal range
> ...


Welcome to the board!

Yes; that is FREE T3 (Triiodothyronine)

My goodness; has the doctor put you on a Statin? Has the doctor commented about all this fibrinogen and cholesterol?
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/fibrinogen/test.html

At the time of your labs, you are clearly hypothyroid and that too contributes to high cholesterol, glucose, blood pressure..................you just name it. But, I sense there might be another underlying situation which I think you should address to your doctor.


----------



## CLCO (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Andros, I will ask about that with the followup visit. Also wonder if liver is a part of this too. So many pieces. Have never been on statin but on a journey to improve health. I have lost 40 pounds, stabilized blood sugars, improved blood pressure and improving hormone balances. So really want to see what my body is doing on its own but don't want to risk permanent damage. Thanks for your opinion and advice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CLCO said:


> Thanks Andros, I will ask about that with the followup visit. Also wonder if liver is a part of this too. So many pieces. Have never been on statin but on a journey to improve health. I have lost 40 pounds, stabilized blood sugars, improved blood pressure and improving hormone balances. So really want to see what my body is doing on its own but don't want to risk permanent damage. Thanks for your opinion and advice.












That is totally awesome; good for you!!! Lots of dedication required to do this so I applaud you.

The liver plays a huge role in the processing of cholesterol. Please do let us know what you find out.

Statins do the job but the side-effects may not be worth the trade-off. Ruptured tendons and myositis for 2.


----------

